
1.1.1.1 DNS is down - agotterer
It appears the Cloudflare 1.1.1.1 DNS is not resolving addresses. If your internet isn&#x27;t resolving try switching to Google DNS 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4.
======
dhekimian
How to check if you're having trouble from your specific location:

\-- Windows --

Cloudflare DNS:

    
    
      nslookup www.google.com 1.1.1.1
    

Google DNS:

    
    
      nslookup www.google.com 8.8.8.8
    

\-- Linux --

Cloudflare DNS:

    
    
      dig @1.1.1.1 www.google.com
    

Google DNS:

    
    
      dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com

------
Zekio
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com) to see
status

